
Ask HN: Open Source Alternative to Stack Overflow? - ericmuyser
We&#x27;re looking for a place our partners can collaborate on questions&#x2F;answers about our platform. We&#x27;re thinking of going with Confluence Questions for now. I would love to have a higher quality portal along the lines of Stack Overflow. Something like Rocket.Chat on Meteor that deploys to Heroku. Perhaps something really nice that already exists on Meteor could be tailored for questions&#x2F;answers. Any ideas?
======
slap_shot
Have you considered Discourse? It isn't a true Q/A platform like Stack
Overflow or Quora, but if you treat the initial post a question and the
replies as answers it works. Also, this guy claims to have written a plugin
that gives it Q/A functionality: [https://meta.discourse.org/t/is-discourse-
suitable-for-use-f...](https://meta.discourse.org/t/is-discourse-suitable-for-
use-for-a-question-and-answer-type-page/17772/2)

------
JaggedJax
I don't know too much about it, but Question2Answer is an open source project
that is basically what you're asking for. I don't think it fits the "really
nice" part though.

[http://www.question2answer.org](http://www.question2answer.org)

------
mindcrime
OSQA

\- [http://www.osqa.net](http://www.osqa.net)

\- [https://github.com/dzone/OSQA](https://github.com/dzone/OSQA)

------
sgdesign
You could adapt Telescope to work for Q&A:
[http://telescopeapp.org](http://telescopeapp.org)

------
realtarget
You can try Questions2Answer
[http://www.question2answer.org/](http://www.question2answer.org/)
[https://github.com/q2a/question2answer](https://github.com/q2a/question2answer)

------
koolhead17
Askbot: [https://askbot.com/](https://askbot.com/)

------
johncoltrane
Why not Stack Overflow?

~~~
dvdcxn
Because presumably it must be internally hosted as it will discuss commercial,
proprietary software. Even if not, would we want to muddy Stack Overflow with
the OP's customer support?

~~~
brudgers
Using various StackExchange sites for product support is not all that unusual.
A lot of them are rolled into others rather than StackOverflow, but AskUbuntu
is one that stands alone.

------
ms4720
Private Reddit Server?

